# Natural remedies for gas during pregnancy



## LoveMyJonah (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi, I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant with #2 and I don't want to take any meds during this pregnancy. I had to take simethicone last pregnancy for awful gas and its already starting again. Anyone have any herbal/natural remedies that are safe? I would ask the midwife but I haven't seen her yet


----------



## smithk75 (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm glad you asked! I've been wondering the same thing. I just ordered some Papaya Enzyme extract for indigestion. Anyone have any ideas?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveMyJonah* 
Hi, I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant with #2 and I don't want to take any meds during this pregnancy. I had to take simethicone last pregnancy for awful gas and its already starting again. Anyone have any herbal/natural remedies that are safe? I would ask the midwife but I haven't seen her yet


----------



## LoveMyJonah (Sep 11, 2006)

Help, its REALLY bad!!! Someone????


----------



## melanyh (Nov 6, 2007)

i certainly respect your desire for an herbal or natural remedy ... at my job i had bad gas one day and someone told me to chew on the peppermints we had. ooooh i was chewing those things so hard and fast and got NOTHING but fresh breath.

my midwife is cool w/simethcone and she's VERY cautious, not that that means YOU should take it, but i just thought that sentiment might help. i've never taken any enzyme (i take digestives and have taken peppermint oil in the past for my bubbly gut, etc.) or anything herbal for just plain ol' gas that works as well as simethcone.


----------



## wowbaby42 (Jul 31, 2007)

Even when not pregnant I take activated charcoal capsules from the health food store. I have had excellent results from the charcoal with no side effects.


----------



## LoveMyJonah (Sep 11, 2006)

I read that activated charcoal is a no-no in pregnancy. I broke down and got some simethicone yesterday because I couldn't take it anymore.... I"ll ask the midwife what she thinks at my appointment in two weeks, but until then, at least i know its ok for pregnancy.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I know Rooibos tea is a good tea for pregnancy and it is known to help with digestion so you might want to give it a go. It is also packed full of antioxidants and vitamins


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I always use papaya.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

My homeopath said lycopodium is the best remedy for gas, and it's safe during pregnancy. I didn't talk to her until after the first trimester (when the gas was the worst), but I take it as needed now and do find it helps most of the time.


----------



## Sugarshoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I drink hot tea when I have gas and it works well.


----------



## elvenom (Dec 12, 2007)

have you tried taking probiotics? I noticed in the past whenever I had gas something was up with my digestive system. so i'm waiting for my new supply to come in. i hope that works. i order from rockwellnutrition.com


----------

